# What are the signs to add more wood (chips/chunk/logs)? When to add wood?



## hahaitzskippy (Jan 25, 2018)

Hello been searching but could not get a definite answer. (sorry for the newbie question but) When do you add more wood (chips/chunks/logs)?

I have watched this video  and it tells me to basically add wood to the fire when the old one burns out and/or when i need to maintain temperature. I tried using only wood logs and found out that the temperature fluctuates too much and I end up burning too much wood. So I decided to use charcoal as my heat source instead. it burns longer and appears to be more consistent for my setup.

I recently tried the ember spreading method, where i mix the coals in with wood. the coals last a while, the temperature is consistent, but the wood burns out. been adding chips/chunk as soon as it is all burned out (using mesquite).
https://barbecuebible.com/2017/02/03/build-long-lasting-charcoal-fire/

however, what are the signs that I need to throw in more wood? am i doing it right?
is the only difference between chips and chunks is size and how long it last? 

I am still testing things out and trying to find better ways to smoke meat for longer periods of time without constant monitoring.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2018)

What smoker do you have?
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 25, 2018)

Skippy, your post sounds like your using an offset? When I smoked on my cheapo offset w/charcoal I would bury the wood chunks in the coals all the way through(from one end of the firebox to the other). I would lite the coals on the end where the intake vent is and let her burn to the other end. If I needed to add more charcoal I would replenish over the burnt coals. Use chunks or splits as chips definitely will burn to quickly. Hope this helps.

Chris


----------



## hahaitzskippy (Jan 25, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> What smoker do you have?
> Al



cheapo CharBroil Offset Smoker.
https://www.charbroil.com/offset-bbq-smoker



gmc2003 said:


> Skippy, your post sounds like your using an offset? When I smoked on my cheapo offset w/charcoal I would bury the wood chunks in the coals all the way through(from one end of the firebox to the other). I would lite the coals on the end where the intake vent is and let her burn to the other end. If I needed to add more charcoal I would replenish over the burnt coals. Use chunks or splits as chips definitely will burn to quickly. Hope this helps.
> 
> Chris



thats exactly what i am doing now but the question is when do i know that all the wood has been burned off and all i am left with is charcoal?

i guess i am not being clear, in my head, if i only used wood, then i am cooking and smoking with 100% wood flavor.

if i only use charcoal, then i am getting 100% charcoal flavor

if i throw in wood chunks/chips with my charcoal, i will be getting a varying degree of charcoal and wood flavors. however, i would love to increase my wood flavoring as much as i can. so once all the wood is burned off, what am i looking for and when do i know that it is time to put in more wood.

hopefully that make senses?


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 25, 2018)

Are you using a probe to monitor temps in the cooking chamber? When the temps starts to drop a bit, or you peek into the firebox and the wood is about burned up, its time for another split. There is no set time. You have to allow time for the new wood to catch. There will be a bit of a temp swing and maybe a bit of white smoke until the wood burns. Don't let the fire go out!! That's why offsets need tending....
I only use charcoal to get the wood going and can't help there. Once it's going its wood only.
Whether you have a "cheapo" or a $1000 smoker, the basics are the same (I do just fine with my $300 CharGriller).
Learn your smoker :)


----------



## wbf610 (Jan 25, 2018)

hahaitzskippy said:


> cheapo CharBroil Offset Smoker.
> https://www.charbroil.com/offset-bbq-smoker
> 
> 
> ...


Look for thin blue smoke coming out of the smoker.  Once the chunks burn up, it will be a relatively clear exhaust from the smoker assuming all the charcoal is burning.  No blue smoke, add another chunk.


----------

